# How to backup contacts to Sd card ?



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

How do I backup contacts and sms in sd card?All the apps in google search asks for cloud storage.The rest seems sketchy.
Is there any way i can put my contacts and sms in sd card and back it up in my pc (optional)? 
Because the security of cloud storage is not in my hand...


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

How to Backup Contacts and SMS to SD Card on Android | Droid Lessons


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> How to Backup Contacts and SMS to SD Card on Android | Droid Lessons


Thank you for the link. I want to know the followings -

1. Is that app reliable? I mean All apps in play-store are not of same standard.

2. Will I need that exact app to restore my backup? or any other app can do it?

3.Maybe even a year ago too, tech-savvys were against cloud storage for storing personal info .Seems like it's the only option on this day? What you think of cloud storage?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Cloud storage is fine and many large businesses now use it.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Gdn8Melbourne said:


> Thank you for the link. I want to know the followings -
> 
> 1. Is that app reliable? I mean All apps in play-store are not of same standard.
> 
> ...


1. Android doesn't have a backup feature in it unless its syncing with Google. Is it reliable? Well I am not sure as I have not used it, but it seems to be popular.

2. You will most likely need that app.

3. I don't mind it for short term storage. I like copies of my own data.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

MC is correct the app route would be easiest, if you want other methods see this article Mobile Phone Reviews: How to Back Up an Android Device


----------



## vikrant singh (Feb 28, 2012)

No!! you don't have to rely on any back up apps( I don't ). If you are signed ion your android device with Gmail ID, the contacts will back up, if you enable the sync.
And you can just use Samsung kies to back up everything on your PC and then copy where ever you need.
cheers
Vik


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You would find similar info in the link, We did not say you had to use an app just that it was often easiest.


----------



## Rian125 (Aug 8, 2014)

Actually if you are using android phone you can backup you contact manually.
just go to contact and press the recent button from the left side of your home button then export it to your SDCARD


----------

